# tree with yellow flowers



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

I bought a house in TN and this tree is blooming in my front yard. Any idea what it is? 
thanks
imghttp://photobucket.com/sharosb/img


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Tulip poplar


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Darren.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

I couldn't get the link to work but tulip poplars are certainly blooming now. The tulip poplar is the state tree of TN and are a very common and a very nice tree located throughout the state. What part of TN are you located? TnTnTn


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

we will be in Benton County in the nw of Tn
Steve:clap:


----------

